# My Rant for Today



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

So you keep hearing about how we seniors should make sure to have as many social connections as possible. (Back in the day, we were always getting told to get out there and "mingle", lol, remember that word?) So a "lifelong learning institute" affiliated with the local university has finally offered a course I'm interested in starting next month. But guess what! It's superexpensive! Because of course it is! (I hadn't paid attention to how much the prices had gone up since I've never been interested in any of the classes up 'till now.)

So I sent 'em an email asking if they've ever thought about discounts or a sliding scale or something for those of us on a fixed income; we'll see if I hear back. Anyway, my takeaway from this is, realistically, the advice is: "Seniors, make sure that you have a lot of social connections! (As long as you can afford it, of course. Or don't mind attending either a fire-and-brimstone house of worship.)~~Signed, Your Friendly, Local 1%"


----------



## Don M. (Aug 9, 2021)

It sounds like this "local university" is trying to find another way to supplement its income.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It sounds like this "local university" is trying to find another way to supplement its income.


I agree. What I think is too bad is that all or most of the teachers of these classes are retired professors from the university or professionals here in town, and having worked at that univ. (in a lower-level clerical position) for 30 years, I know that they ought to be able to afford to teach the classes either for free or a really reduced rate. I also heard that most of the people taking the classes are also retired from the "elite class", which makes sense, they're about the only retirees around here who can afford it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 9, 2021)

I hope you hear back that they offer grants....the kind you don't have to repay.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I hope you hear back that they offer grants....the kind you don't have to repay.


That would be nice. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high, though. About 15 years ago, I contacted a professor at the univ. about joining a womens' empowerment/support, etc. group, the only such group offered within 100 miles of here. The group advertised that it was for university students and _teaching _staff only. I contacted the gal running it and said I didn't teach at the university but I had worked there in an office for 30 years; any chance I could join anyway? Answer: Nope.


----------



## feywon (Aug 9, 2021)

officerripley said:


> So you keep hearing about how we seniors should make sure to have as many social connections as possible. (Back in the day, we were always getting told to get out there and "mingle", lol, remember that word?) So a "lifelong learning institute" affiliated with the local university has finally offered a course I'm interested in starting next month. But guess what! It's superexpensive! Because of course it is! (I hadn't paid attention to how much the prices had gone up since I've never been interested in any of the classes up 'till now.)
> 
> So I sent 'em an email asking if they've ever thought about discounts or a sliding scale or something for those of us on a fixed income; we'll see if I hear back. Anyway, my takeaway from this is, realistically, the advice is: "Seniors, make sure that you have a lot of social connections! (As long as you can afford it, of course. Or don't mind attending either a fire-and-brimstone house of worship.)~~Signed, Your Friendly, Local 1%"


Thing is that's based on the notion that everyone need the same level of both verbal and physical connection, which is NOT true. What is true is that many (not all) seniors especially those that do not have anyone living in the house with them, are 'touch deprived'.  Some people due to past trauma's are touch adverse unless they feel a good connection with someone.  Some people have never been touchy/feely and may not even realize they miss the occasionally shoulder pat or hug. 

Personally i get plenty of 'social connections' in cyberspace. i have my daughter year round, visits from sons, grandsons and our furry companions---that's plenty for me.  Shoot, our critters are more responsive to our feelings and comforting when needed than any of my hubbies were.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

feywon said:


> Thing is that's based on the notion that everyone need the same level of both verbal and physical connection, which is NOT true. What is true is that many (not all) seniors especially those that don not have anyone living in the house with them, are 'touch deprived'.  Some people due to past trauma's are touch adverse unless they feel a good connection with someone.  Some people have never been touchy/feely and may not even realize they miss the occasionally shoulder pat or hug.
> 
> Personally i get plenty of 'social connections in cyberspace. i have my daughter year round, visits from sons, grandsons and our furry companions---that's plenty for me.  Shoot, our critters are more responsive to our feelings and comforting when needed than any of my hubbies were.


I so agree, especially: "critters are more responsive to our feelings and comforting when needed than any of my hubbies were." I wish I liked people half as much as I like dogs and cats; I really dread when this dog dies since I know we shouldn't get another one, I've always just loved having a dog.


----------



## feywon (Aug 9, 2021)

@officerripleysaing "I really dread when this dog dies since I know we shouldn't get another one,..."

That's where my arrangement with my daughter works really well.  Right now there are 3 cats and 1 dog here, only the youngest cat is technically 'mine', but even if all 4 critters were i know she would take care of them when i'm gone.  My cat Aldrin will spend at least some time with her every day, the grandcats and grand dog hang out with me a lot even when she's home. The Dog, Zoe, loves to get on couch with us when we're watching shows or movies on the TV.  When i'm on desktop in morning she sits on end of bed nearest my desk. When i move to living room she comes with me.   Our cats all come when called like dogs do.

You might want to consider fostering dogs, or adopting an older dog. While its always hard to let them go, they give us so much.


----------



## feywon (Aug 9, 2021)

officerripley said:


> That would be nice. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high, though. About 15 years ago, I contacted a professor at the univ. about joining a womens' empowerment/support, etc. group, the only such group offered within 100 miles of here. The group advertised that it was for university students and _teaching _staff only. I contacted the gal running it and said I didn't teach at the university but I had worked there in an office for 30 years; any chance I could join anyway? Answer: Nope.


i worked at University of Wyoming in HR for 9+ yrs.  They let us go to seminars (which were often free or lowcost) on topics of interest and we could use comp time we'd earned so we didn't lose any work hours if the things were during them.  Didn't have to use comp time to join Gatekeepers and attend meetings--staff and faculty were encouraged to participate in a Federally funded program to teach people how to spot and be supportive of people that might be experiencing mental health issues, whether students or employees.  

i participated in a round table on Autism and one year and a couple of years later got to hear Temple Grandin. 

You'd think any long time staff member would be welcome, even once retired.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

feywon said:


> i worked at University of Wyoming in HR for 9+ yrs.  They let us go to seminars (which were often free or lowcost) on topics of interest and we could use comp time we'd earned so we didn't lose any work hours if the things were during them.  Didn't have to use comp time to join Gatekeepers and attend meetings--staff and faculty were encouraged to participate in a Federally funded program to teach people how to spot and be supportive of people that might be experiencing mental health issues, whether students or employees.
> 
> i participated in a round table on Autism and one year and a couple of years later got to hear *Temple Grandin.*
> 
> You'd think any long time staff member would be welcome, even once retired.


Wow, that must've been so cool to hear Ms. Grandin; I've read a couple of her books, she's so interesting!


----------



## feywon (Aug 9, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Wow, that must've been so cool to hear Ms. Grandin; I've read a couple of her books, she's so interesting!


I'd been interested in both psychology and neurobiology (tho i don't think they called it that then) since i was a teen and Oliver Sacks' "An Anthropolist on Mars made more aware of Autism and Ms. Grandin.  Synchronistic thing was when i attended the roundtable my Grandson hadn't been diagnosed yet by time i heard her speak he had been. (diagnosed around 2 because he'd started to develop language but then lost it again. With therapy he's regained them. His mind is in High Gear most of time and it all comes spilling out his mouth. but we are ALL grateful for that.  And we came to realize (thru the folks that talked to his parents before qualifying  Liam for therapy that both his Dad and Uncle (mirror image twins) are likely undiagnosed Autistics--because back in late 70s and to some extent still , the language thing was biggest tip off, and they had verbal skills. They were shy, but once they learned to read (1st-2nd grade they took off and were reading adult level books by age 10.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a theory that we have an inherent need to speak and that most people derive pleasure from speaking. It benefitted us in evolution as a species. Since we're motivated by pleasure to speak and communicate with others, it caused the Broca's and Wernicke's areas of our brains to develop more extensively than any other species, and it's why we developed language. It may be related to the pleasure we experience from oxytocin generated in our brains when we bond with people or perhaps even endorphins. Dopamine is no doubt a factor when we're deprived of opportunities to speak, which causes us to suffer in the way an addict is deprived of gambling or a drug.

So someone who is extremely sociable and outgoing is going to suffer if they're isolated — more so than introverts, but introverts probably also are affected. We all have a need to bond with others. Introverts would rather bond with just a few people while extroverts want to bond with many people.

That's my theory, anyway.


----------



## feywon (Aug 9, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I have a theory that we have an inherent need to speak and that most people derive pleasure from speaking. It benefitted us in evolution as a species. Since we're motivated by pleasure to speak and communicate with others, it caused the Broca's and Wernicke's areas of our brains to develop more extensively than any other species, and it's why we developed language. It may be related to the pleasure we experience from oxytocin generated in our brains when we bond with people or perhaps even endorphins. Dopamine is no doubt a factor when we're deprived of opportunities to speak, which causes us to suffer in the way an addict is deprived of gambling or a drug.
> 
> So someone who is extremely sociable and outgoing is going to suffer if they're isolated — more so than introverts, but introverts probably also are affected. We all have a need to bond with others. Introverts would rather bond with just a few people while extroverts want to bond with many people.
> 
> That's my theory, anyway.


i agree with your theory.  And the same thing goes for speaking as other ways to bond---for introverts they(we) would rather converse and interact with fewer people.  As for speaking many of us actually 'hear' our own words in our heads as we think. And when my daughter is writing fan-fiction she often speaks dialog aloud to 'really hear' it and if it fits the character.  My grandson who is on the Autism spectrum walks around sorting out his own thoughts on ideas he's been exposed to by speaking aloud.

When they were here at end of June i worked on getting him to realize he has look at people and give them a clue like ask a direct question, if he wants input from us---otherwise we'll think he's just rambling.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 9, 2021)

California State University's Over 60 program

"
CA Residents 60 Years of Age or Older​Applies to:
California  Residents 60 years of age or older taking state supported classes (not through  extended education) at the CSU.
Fees Waived:
Tuition Fee
Application Fee
Health Services Fee
 Instructionally Related Activities (IRA) Fee
Fees Reduced to $1:
Study Body Center Fee
Student Body Association Fee
 Health Facilities Fee
"


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

Nathan said:


> California State University's Over 60 program
> 
> "
> CA Residents 60 Years of Age or Older​Applies to:
> ...


Thanks, but those are not the classes I'm interested in; it's weird, I know, but these other classes I'm interested are in another program which is part of the extended education of the CSU, so it's over $200 a semester, sigh.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 9, 2021)

officerripley said:


> local university has finally offered a course I'm interested





officerripley said:


> Thanks, but those are not the classes I'm interested in; it's weird, I know, but these other classes I'm interested are in another program which is part of the extended education of the CSU, so it's over $200 a semester, sigh.



So I'll have to guess that when you said "local university" you weren't talking about the CSU system.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 9, 2021)

Nathan said:


> So I'll have to guess that when you said "local university" you weren't talking about the CSU system.


Yeah I am talking about the CSU but these lifelong learning classes I was interested in are considered _extended education_ rather than _state supported education_; I guess they figure they have to draw the line somewhere, sigh.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 13, 2021)

thank you for this thread I have found it a very interesting read, very informative, sometimes one does not need classes when we can learn from one another.


----------



## Irwin (Aug 13, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Yeah I am talking about the CSU but these lifelong learning classes I was interested in are considered _extended education_ rather than _state supported education_; I guess they figure they have to draw the line somewhere, sigh.


What classes are you interested in?

I was thinking about taking a journalism class and becoming an amateur journalist. I'll report on everything I see out my window.  

A public speaking class would do me a world of good, also. I might like talking to people more if I got into the habit of speaking.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 13, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What classes are you interested in?
> 
> I was thinking about taking a journalism class and becoming an amateur journalist. I'll report on everything I see out my window.
> 
> A public speaking class would do me a world of good, also. I might like talking to people more if I got into the habit of speaking.


It's a science fiction book club. Journalism sounds interesting too. What I'd really like to join, and I'd pay pretty good for, is a chapter of the Silent Book Club (https://silentbook.club/), but the nearest one is 2 hours away (because of course it is). It sounds right up my alley: for the first 30 min. or so (depending on how many members attend) of each meeting, each member takes a few min. talking about whatever book they're currently reading/have read/want to read; then for the next coupla hours, everyone sits there in companionable silence reading their own books. Just the perfect amount of socializing once a month and you don't have to read and be prepared to discuss a book you don't like; perfect for the likes of me.


----------



## wasserball (Aug 13, 2021)

Have any of you who wants to socialize check out this? Meetup.com - Meetup Connects People - Over 56 Million Users.
I understand the is an app as well.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 14, 2021)

wasserball said:


> Have any of you who wants to socialize check out this? Meetup.com - Meetup Connects People - Over 56 Million Users.
> I understand the is an app as well.


Unfortunately, a lot of the meetup groups around here are still just meeting online.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 14, 2021)

officerripley said:


> So you keep hearing about how we seniors should make sure to have as many social connections as possible. (Back in the day, we were always getting told to get out there and "mingle", lol, remember that word?) So a "lifelong learning institute" affiliated with the local university has finally offered a course I'm interested in starting next month. But guess what! It's superexpensive! Because of course it is! (I hadn't paid attention to how much the prices had gone up since I've never been interested in any of the classes up 'till now.)
> 
> So I sent 'em an email asking if they've ever thought about discounts or a sliding scale or something for those of us on a fixed income; we'll see if I hear back. Anyway, my takeaway from this is, realistically, the advice is: "Seniors, make sure that you have a lot of social connections! (As long as you can afford it, of course. Or don't mind attending either a fire-and-brimstone house of worship.)~~Signed, Your Friendly, Local 1%"


Sometimes you can “edit” a class for free.  I understand this to mean you go, but don’t get a grade or credit or anything but I don’t know if they still offer this.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

feywon said:


> @officerripleysaing "I really dread when this dog dies since I know we shouldn't get another one,..."
> 
> That's where my arrangement with my daughter works really well.  Right now there are 3 cats and 1 dog here, only the youngest cat is technically 'mine', but even if all 4 critters were i know she would take care of them when i'm gone.  My cat Aldrin will spend at least some time with her every day, the grandcats and grand dog hang out with me a lot even when she's home. The Dog, Zoe, loves to get on couch with us when we're watching shows or movies on the TV.  When i'm on desktop in morning she sits on end of bed nearest my desk. When i move to living room she comes with me.   Our cats all come when called like dogs do.
> 
> You might want to consider fostering dogs, or adopting an older dog. While its always hard to let them go, they give us so much.



I love dogs, and have always had them, usually at least two.  Ever since I became officially an antique, I've adopted older dogs.  They are really wonderful, affectionate and seem so grateful to have a safe loving home for their retirement years.

My current companion, a great big ol' mush of a dog of indeterminate ancestry, must be pushing 11 now. I adopted him when he was about 8-9 according to the shelter.  He's been a true joy and is still going strong; he doesn't like it when I'm out of his sight.  Before him, I had my lovely Bonnie, a pitbull girl who was as sweet as they come.  I only had her for about 4 years before she passed away, but they were great years for both her and me.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 16, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I love dogs, and have always had them, usually at least two.  Ever since I became officially an antique, I've adopted older dogs.  They are really wonderful, affectionate and seem so grateful to have a safe loving home for their retirement years.
> 
> My current companion, a great big ol' mush of a dog of indeterminate ancestry, must be pushing 11 now. I adopted him when he was about 8-9 according to the shelter.  He's been a true joy and is still going strong; he doesn't like it when I'm out of his sight.  Before him, I had my lovely Bonnie, a pitbull girl who was as sweet as they come.  I only had her for about 4 years before she passed away, but they were great years for both her and me.


Butterfly, do you get your dogs from a shelter?


----------



## feywon (Aug 16, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I love dogs, and have always had them, usually at least two.  Ever since I became officially an antique, I've adopted older dogs.  They are really wonderful, affectionate and seem so grateful to have a safe loving home for their retirement years.
> 
> My current companion, a great big ol' mush of a dog of indeterminate ancestry, must be pushing 11 now. I adopted him when he was about 8-9 according to the shelter.  He's been a true joy and is still going strong; he doesn't like it when I'm out of his sight.  Before him, I had my lovely Bonnie, a pitbull girl who was as sweet as they come.  I only had her for about 4 years before she passed away, but they were great years for both her and me.


When my daughter was about 5 and not in school yet (Cause her 6th birthday more than half way thru the year)  we adopted an Irish Setter who was somewhere between 11 and 13 and had been passed around several owners. Her muzzle was white tho the rest of her coat a gorgeous auburn.  She gave us 2 1/2 wonderful years of good behavior, love and joy.  Have no idea why she kept getting given away she was well trained and so sweet with us and the cats we had then. 

One of the big canine loves of my life was a male pittie who had been 'dumped' near a farm that already had several dogs. They passed him to a store clerk who was fostering till home could be found--i overheard them talking on the checkout line, inquired and adopted him. i've had a lot of dogs in my life but he really took a piece of my heart when he passed.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 16, 2021)

feywon said:


> When my daughter was about 5 and not in school yet (Cause her 6th birthday more than half way thru the year)  we adopted an Irish Setter who was somewhere between 11 and 13 and had been passed around several owners. Her muzzle was white tho the rest of her coat a gorgeous auburn.  She gave us 2 1/2 wonderful years of good behavior, love and joy.  Have no idea why she kept getting given away she was well trained and so sweet with us and the cats we had then.
> 
> One of the big canine loves of my life was a male pittie who had been 'dumped' near a farm that already had several dogs. They passed him to a store clerk who was fostering till home could be found--i overheard them talking on the checkout line, inquired and adopted him. i've had a lot of dogs in my life but he really took a piece of my heart when he passed.


That's what is so hard about dogs...when they die.  We lost our German Short Hair Pointer several years ago and never got another dog (not yet, anyway).  Have cats, though!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 16, 2021)

Gee Officer! Our community college offers free classes for seniors.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Gee Officer! Our community college offers free classes for seniors.


I'm not sure if our commun. college still does or not, but it's too far away for me to drive to, my driving has become limited.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Butterfly, do you get your dogs from a shelter?



Yes.  Usually from the local Humane Society or the city shelter.  In past years, I have gotten them from private shelters, private individuals, and in one case I found one of them (a puppy) on the road out in the middle of nowhere at night in the  pouring rain.  At one point I had six labs/lab crosses. They were all house dogs and got along well, with a couple of notable exceptions.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2021)

feywon said:


> When my daughter was about 5 and not in school yet (Cause her 6th birthday more than half way thru the year)  we adopted an Irish Setter who was somewhere between 11 and 13 and had been passed around several owners. Her muzzle was white tho the rest of her coat a gorgeous auburn.  She gave us 2 1/2 wonderful years of good behavior, love and joy.  Have no idea why she kept getting given away she was well trained and so sweet with us and the cats we had then.
> 
> One of the big canine loves of my life was a male pittie who had been 'dumped' near a farm that already had several dogs. They passed him to a store clerk who was fostering till home could be found--i overheard them talking on the checkout line, inquired and adopted him. i've had a lot of dogs in my life but he really took a piece of my heart when he passed.



Pitties can be the dearest, most loving of dogs, contrary to their bad rap in the media.  My Bonnie took a big chunk of my heart, too, when she died.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> What classes are you interested in?
> 
> I was thinking about taking a journalism class and becoming an amateur journalist. I'll report on everything I see out my window.
> 
> *A public speaking class *would do me a world of good, also. I might like talking to people more if I got into the habit of speaking.


Not so much a class as an organization. I know people who have participated to hone their public speaking fears and abilities. I don't know if you're joking or serious but here's the link - *Toastmasters International* I don't think it's free but it may be worthwhile.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 20, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I love dogs, and have always had them, usually at least two.  Ever since I became officially an antique, I've adopted older dogs.  They are really wonderful, affectionate and seem so grateful to have a safe loving home for their retirement years.
> 
> My current companion, a great big ol' mush of a dog of indeterminate ancestry, must be pushing 11 now. I adopted him when he was about 8-9 according to the shelter.  He's been a true joy and is still going strong; he doesn't like it when I'm out of his sight.  Before him, I had my lovely Bonnie, a pitbull girl who was as sweet as they come.  I only had her for about 4 years before she passed away, but they were great years for both her and me.


you are an angel to adopt an older dog, wish there were more people like you. When I was looking I could not find an older dog so I adopted from Mexico, he was 2 at the time and he is a joy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> so I adopted from Mexico,


Does he speak English now or did he teach you Spanish?...


----------



## Irwin (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Not so much a class as an organization. I know people who have participated to hone their public speaking fears and abilities. I don't know if you're joking or serious but here's the link - *Toastmasters International* I don't think it's free but it may be worthwhile.



I went to a Toastmasters for about six months. It's a great organization! I even won a few awards for giving the best speech, which was quite an accomplishment for me since I'd always been terrified of speaking in front of an audience. I got to the point where I actually enjoyed it! And then I created and taught a class to help others overcome their fear of public speaking (glossophobia).

But that was over ten years ago.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I went to a Toastmasters for about six months. It's a great organization! I even won a few awards for giving the best speech, which was quite an accomplishment for me since I'd always been terrified of speaking in front of an audience. I got to the point where I actually enjoyed it! And then I created and taught a class to help others overcome their fear of public speaking (glossophobia).
> 
> But that was over ten years ago.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Does he speak English now or did he teach you Spanish?...


Actually a friend of mine adopted a dog who only spoke Spanish and she found out he was very well trained, once she learned what words he responded to.  So they are a bilingual couple now. "Woof!" is the same in both languages, though.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 21, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Actually a friend of mine adopted a dog who only spoke Spanish and she found out he was very well trained, once she learned what words he responded to.  So they are a bilingual couple now. "Woof!" is the same in both languages, though.


then I had better turn to google translate then maybe he would listen?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Actually a friend of mine adopted a dog who only spoke Spanish and she found out he was very well trained, once she learned what words he responded to.  So they are a bilingual couple now. "Woof!" is the same in both languages, though.


LOL, I love it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 21, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I have a theory that we have an inherent need to speak and that most people derive pleasure from speaking.


That sounds like a good theory to me.  I talk to my cat all the time.  Before covid I went on a vacation and for 10 days I didn't have hardly anyone to talk to and I felt like I'd taken some horrid vow of silence.  Not fun to have no one to talk to.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Liberty said:


> do you get your dogs from a shelter?


All of my dogs have either come from a shelter or otherwise rescued.  Great dogs, everyone of them!


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> ... I talk to my cat all the time.  Before covid I went on a vacation and for 10 days I didn't have hardly anyone to talk to and I felt like I'd taken some horrid vow of silence.  Not fun to have no one to talk to.


I talk to my dogs everyday...why not...they're good at learning english


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Lara said:


> I talk to my dogs everyday...why not...they're good at learning english


My dog is pretty good at learning some.  She clearly understands what "treat" or "lets go" means.  Still doesn't seem to know what "no" means though...


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2021)

Don't hold back speaking in complete sentences. Dogs are smart. But some are also strong-willed and do what they please if it's tempting enough


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> So you keep hearing about how we seniors should make sure to have as many social connections as possible. (Back in the day, we were always getting told to get out there and "mingle", lol, remember that word?) So a "lifelong learning institute" affiliated with the local university has finally offered a course I'm interested in starting next month. But guess what! It's superexpensive! Because of course it is! (I hadn't paid attention to how much the prices had gone up since I've never been interested in any of the classes up 'till now.)
> 
> So I sent 'em an email asking if they've ever thought about discounts or a sliding scale or something for those of us on a fixed income; we'll see if I hear back. Anyway, my takeaway from this is, realistically, the advice is: "Seniors, make sure that you have a lot of social connections! (As long as you can afford it, of course. Or don't mind attending either a fire-and-brimstone house of worship.)~~Signed, Your Friendly, Local 1%"


Have you tried searching "University of the Third Age"? 



> Sydney University of the Third Age (Sydney U3A) offers hundreds of intellectually stimulating courses, across seven regions of metropolitan Sydney and across a wide spectrum including the arts, sciences, history, leisure, language, computing and fitness.
> 
> There are no prerequisites, no exams and no qualifications awarded.  If you are retired or semi-retired and enjoy learning and meeting like-minded people, all you need to do is become a member of the U3A family and participate in our activities. Members can attend any course, talk or event in any region provided there is space.  To find courses in your area, *click here to search for your* *postcode on the regions’ list.  **Bookings are essential* unless specified in the course book.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Lara said:


> Don't hold back speaking in complete sentences. Dogs are smart. But some are also strong-willed and do what they please if it's tempting enough


You are right, and my dog probably understands a lot, problem is what she chooses to ignore...

This website claims dogs can understand up to 200 or more words:  https://dogsservices.com/words-can-a-dog-understand/


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> ...This website claims dogs can understand up to 200 or more words:  https://dogsservices.com/words-can-a-dog-understand/


Your article says Border Collies are the super-learners. This one knows 1022 words. But why waste all that on learning names of all those toys? There must be something they can learn to retrieve...like "go in the store and bring me an Apple Computer". Yes, mine is 10 years old now so they won't let me download any updates which compromises my security and forces me to buy a new one.

Looks like I threw a rant in there myself. It happens


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> This one knows 1022 words.


Not sure I know that many words!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> LOL, I love it!



Actually, since my area has many Spanish speakers, if you adopt a pet from a rescue you have a chance of adopting a Spanish speaker.  Usually the rescue has figured it out, and one of the pet food stores has a list of English common commands (like sit, stay, etc.) and their common Spanish equivalents.  Or you can just ask one of your neighbors.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 23, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> if you adopt a pet from a rescue you have a chance of adopting a Spanish speaker


My first cat was a semi-feral stray cat that adopted me in Isreal and she loved hunting flies that got into the apartment (no window screens in my apt), so whenever a fly came in I would yell 'ZVUV!!!' (Hebrew for 'fly') and she'd come running.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 24, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Actually, since my area has many Spanish speakers, if you adopt a pet from a rescue you have a chance of adopting a Spanish speaker.  Usually the rescue has figured it out, and one of the pet food stores has a list of English common commands (like sit, stay, etc.) and their common Spanish equivalents.  Or you can just ask one of your neighbors.


That's an interesting coincidence. My step-daughter flew down to Spain 4 years ago to be a volunteer worker at the Swedish-run DogRescue animal shelter there. https://www.dogrescue.se/en/ She adopted a sort of cross-breed greyhound that had been abandoned and living on the street and brought it home. But there was no need to learn Spanish because the dog is deaf. Maybe that's the reason it was abandoned in the first place?


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 26, 2021)

Verisure said:


> That's an interesting coincidence. My step-daughter flew down to Spain 4 years ago to be a volunteer worker at the Swedish-run DogRescue animal shelter there. https://www.dogrescue.se/en/ She adopted a sort of cross-breed greyhound that had been abandoned and living on the street and brought it home. But there was no need to learn Spanish because the dog is deaf. Maybe that's the reason it was abandoned in the first place?
> 
> View attachment 180227


It was meant to be, what a good soul for adopting a pup who is hearing impaired. Does she sign with her dog? I can use certain hand signals with mine although he does have his hearing. There might be pointer in her pup.


----------



## Verisure (Aug 26, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> It was meant to be, what a good soul for adopting a pup who is hearing impaired. Does she sign with her dog? I can use certain hand signals with mine although he does have his hearing. There might be pointer in her pup.


Yes, she does "sign" so the dog understands what she wants. But I think all dogs pick up certain signals anyway, like getting the leash, for example.


----------

